# Configuracion  lcd(Display inteligente)



## ajcarom (Abr 12, 2007)

Ya se que los lcd son muy faciles de manejar pero tengo el siguiente problema:
Mi display inteligente es de 2x16, pero funciona como si fuera de  2x40 osea que pierdo la visualizacion de 24 caracteres por cada linea, en el set de instrucciones no hay algo que me diga como configurar esto.
Hay alguna forma de pedirle que salte de linea?
Hay una forma de decirle que solo escriba 16 caracterres por linea?
En la inicializacion le estoy diciendo esto:
*borre display                  01
*cursor a home                02
*modo 8 bits                    38
*modo funcionamiento      06
*encender display y cursor 0E  
y luego escribo los caracteres

Lo que estoy haciendo es que con un micro pueda leer de un teclado ps2 las teclas que voy oprimiendo pero cuando se llena una linea del display puedo seguir escribiendo y esos datos se pierden hasta que a los 40 caracteres salta a la otra linea...Obviamente lo que quiero es que todos los caracteres se vean...
podria ser que cuando teclee 16 pase a escribir a la otra linea o algo asi...
Talves lo mejor seria que los datos q ya está se corran a la izquierda para dar espacio alos nuevos...Como hago eso ??

Como hago para q siempre escriba en una sola linea que no salte a la linea de abajo???
Si me pueden ayudar con este problema muchas Gracias!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 12, 2007)

que yo recuerde no se puede hacer nada, es mas el propio fabricante dice que para las posiciones que no se utilizan se pueden guardar datos como si fuese una memoria ram normal.
Lo mas comodo es contar el numero de caracteres y cuando se llegue al ultimo hacer un gotoxy a la siguiente linea y continuar normalmente.

Deberia ser el propio programa que gestionara la pantalla.


----------

